

Ask HN: Blogs or sites for hardware, cpu design, low level optimization? - codedivine

Are there any sites/blogs you follow for hardware, cpu design, low level optimization tricks, embedded systems design, compilers etc?
======
runT1ME
<http://www.azulsystems.com/blogs/cliff>

Read it all.

